#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Сакья Гуру-Йога

## Svarog

Привет!
Два вопроса:
1) Есть ли у кого на тибетском текст садханы Гуру-йоги, составленной Нгорчен Кончог Лхондруп (Краткий путь тайной практики совершенной глубокой Гуру-йоги (которая является единственным путем всех Будд трех времен)?
2) Практикует ли кто-то данную Гуру-йогу?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Привет!
> Два вопроса:
> 1) Есть ли у кого на тибетском текст садханы Гуру-йоги, составленной Нгорчен Кончог Лхондруп (Краткий путь тайной практики совершенной глубокой Гуру-йоги (которая является единственным путем всех Будд трех времен)?
> 2) Практикует ли кто-то данную Гуру-йогу?


Текст-то в принципе есть, но в рукописном тибетском не силен.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Привет
Я так понимаю текст написан в У-Мед.
Отправь мне на почту сканы, я перепишу в У-Чен (печатный тибетский).

----------

Алсу (23.11.2017), Дондог (03.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2011)

----------


## Алсу

> Привет
> Я так понимаю текст написан в У-Мед.
> Отправь мне на почту сканы, я перепишу в У-Чен (печатный тибетский).


Видели, они теперь пишут в других разделах, потому-что у них чехорда, там нынешний Тризин решил, что они Тризины будут править  3 года. Неслыханное новшество для традиции. 
Проблемка как передать в нутри семейств, кои имеют право на престол Сакья, то вы будите посмотреть. 
Монастырь Са Сакья расстроился и расцвел без них. Сияет золотыми крышами. И вопрос кого он ждет? Мало времени. Из-за этого начинается чехорда с приемственностью.

----------


## Маша_ла

Почему-то предыдущее сообщение не сохранилось, пишу с компа))

Таки думаю, что да, последнее сообщение довольно странное, поэтому решила ответить))

Историческое решение о трехлетнем сроке держания линии Сакья сыновьями Сакья Тризинов, получившими соответствующие полномочия и права, было принято совместно Е.С. Сакья Триченом - отцом нынешнего Сакья Тризина Ратна Ваджры и Е.С. Дагченом Ринпоче - это двоюродные братья, главы двух ветвей одной семьи Кхон, которая с основателя линии Сакья, Кхон Кончога Гьялпо, держит учения линии Сакья. Две ветви - это Сакья Долма Пходранг, к которой относится нынешний Сакья Тризин и Сакья Пунцог Пходранг, которая, в основном, расположилась в США в Сиэттле в наши дни. Сыновья этих семей до этого исторического решения по очереди были держателями линии Сакья. Т.е., одну жизнь - старший сын Сакья Пунцог Пходранга и после его ухода в нирвану - старший сын Сакья Долма Пходранга становился следующим Сакья Тризином.
Теперь, по причинам, известным Их Святейшествам, в одной жизни каждый из сыновей обоих Пходрангов будет по 3 года служить Сакья Тризином для процветания линии Сакья и на благо всех существ. Все они - существа из мира Будд, пришедшие в это рождения из сострадания, все они - члены одной семьи Сакья Кхон, которая является держателем учений линии Сакья с Кхон Кончога Гьялпо, основателя линии Сакья и до сих пор. Все они имеют всю квалификацию и качества и полномочия для держания линии Сакья.

Когда-нибудь под золотой крышей монастыря Сакья в Тибете пройдут учения Сакья Тризина, аутентичные, чистые, неотделимые от вековой традициии. Уверена, что так и будет.

Таким образом, никаких противоречий и проблем в преемственности линии Сакья не вижу.

----------

Alex (15.08.2020), Игала (17.08.2020)

----------


## Alex

Спасибо, Маша, и с возвращением на форум! Давно вас не слышно было.

----------

Маша_ла (15.08.2020)

----------

